# Drive Raceway 2011/2012 race season



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Figure I would start a new thread for the upcoming season here is a link to the track site . http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php I have Cut and posted from our site The schedule that Bobo AKA Suckfish has posted .

Hello guys & gals well it's almost the start of another Great Season is here at Drive Raceway.. we have come up with a season full of Fun and Excitement.. To get the season started we have come out with a full schedule of Racing. Point Series, trophy's, Enduro's everything FUN. I guess you heard enough for now let's get to the schedule...

October
October 22 - Season Opener - Plaque race
October 29 - Club Race - Start of Point Series 1

November
November 5 - Club Race - Point Series 2
November 12 - Club Race - Point Series 3
November 19 - Trophy Race
November 26 - Club Race - Point Series 4

December
December 3 - Club Race - Point Series 5
December 10 - Club Race - Point Series 6
December 17 - 1500 Lap Enduro - details to follow
December 23 - Special Friday Night XMas Party - Club Race
December 30 - Special Friday Night Black Light Night - Club Race
note: No Club Racing on Saturday the last two weeks of December due to Holidays

January
January 7 - Club Race - Point Series 7
January 14 - Club Race - Point Series 8
January 21 - Plaque Race 
January 28- Club Race - Point Series 9

February
February 4 - Club Race - Point Series 10
February 11 - Club Race - Point Series 11
February 18 - 2500 Enduro are you Ready
February 25 - Club Race - Point Series 12

March
March 3 - Club Race - Point Series 13
March 10 - Club Race - Point Series 14
March 17 - Club Race - Point Series 15
March 24 - Club Race - end of Point Series "Champion Crowned"
March 31 - Club Race - End of Year Figure Eight Race

Okay well there you have it Drive Raceway schedule for this year of Exciting Racing... same as last year Test & Tune on Tuesday night and our normal Club Race will be on Thursday Nights.. Stay tuned for more updates we are all working hard behind the scenesto make this year Our Best Yet...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Make sure to check back for the added class and rule changes!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting with bated breath........


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is the info on our points series

Point Series Criteria

Race Dates are as follows: 

Oct 29th
Nov 5th
Nov 12th
Nov26th
Dec 3rd
Dec 10th
Jan 7th
Jan 14th
Jan 28th
Feb 4th
Feb 11th
Feb 25th
Mar 3rd
Mar 10th
Mar 17th
Mar 24th 
Prizes, trophies, & raffles @ end of Series 

16 total weeks of racing with 2 drops allowed.

10 minute Mains
4 minute heats
6 cars per race.. Maximum
Using all DRIVE rules.(cars will go thru tech.)
Classes run will be Youth Stock .. Stock .. Modified losi Late Model and Box stock Losi Late Model
Any class large enough to have a B Main will offer a BUMP to the A Main for the 1st place finisher of that B Main!
5 will qualify for the A Main with the BUMP winner filling the 6th spot .

Race Fees will be at the new club rates.

ADULT:
1 car entry $15.00
Multiple car entries $10.00 per car

EX: 
Enter 1 car your fee would be $15.00
Enter 2 cars your fee would be $20.00 
Enter 3 cars your fee would be $30.00 

YOUTH:
1 car entry $10.00
Multiple car entry $7.00

EX:
Enter 1 car your fee would be $10.00
Enter 2 cars your fee would be $14.00
Enter 3 cars your fee would be $21.00 


Points will be given for both qualifiers & mains.
Points as follows:

HEATS MAINS
1st = 10 1st = 20
2nd = 9 2nd = 19
3rd = 8 3rd = 18
4th = 7 4th = 17
5th = 6 5th = 16
6th = 5 6th = 15
7th = 4 7th = 14
8th = 3  8th = 13
9th = 2 9th = 12
10th = 1 10th = 11




Running order for the Mains will be as follows: 
Stock B
Youth 
Stock Losi
Stock A
Modified Losi

The best of luck to all the racers!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well folks it's been a Major Renovation to Drive Raceway this year.. Track is now fully insulated, Track has been Expanded to 32 x 16 brand new Carpet. Driving stand now has a railing mainly for us old guys.. I cant wait for Opening Day.. Even heard a rumor today that our friends in the North are coming down to race this weekend.. George & Kevin look forward to putting down some laps with you & all the Drive Crew


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good to finally get it all done!! Thanks again BoboO for all the help!!!:thumbsup:


Mon.-Fri. 5:00PM- 10:00PM

*FREE* open practice


Sat. Oct.22nd is opening day race

Track opens @ 8:00AM

Heats start promptly @ 10:00AM 


So please come down and enjoy a race-filled exciting day!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: cya on Weds:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U got it...! :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks to all the Drivers that came out for the Opening Day Race 3rd Season of Drive Raceway. please tell me why we only run this in the winter .. it was a FANTASTIC start of our expanded race faci1ity. Great to see all the Young Guns who came to race as always they did a terrific job

Young Guns Stock BRP A Main

1st - Clay 4.00, 111 Laps
2nd - Joey 3.56, -9 laps
3rd - Mikey F 4.31, -12 laps
4th - Critter 4.37, -21 laps
5th - Will " Jiggy" 4.62, -28 laps
6th - Ryan 4.81, -62 laps
7th - Mini Magz 4.187, -74 laps (ps pit crew make sure your A driver car is ready)

Great Job to all the You and of course to there Pit Crews (Parents) that put the time in to get them ready 


Losi Late Model Modified

1st - Tim R 3.00, 175 Laps
2nd - Bobo 3.31, -29 laps
3rd - Jimmy 2.87, -86 laps
4th - Tim H 3.25, -122 laps

This will be an exciting new class for Drive Raceway

BRP Stock A Main

1st - Tim H 3.187, 170 Laps (some things never change Cheese is Fast)
2nd - Tim R 3.25, -9 laps
3rd - Jimmy 3.43, -19 laps
4th - Jay 4.00, -41 laps
5th - Bobo 3.43, -90 laps

Stock Losi Late Model A Main

1st - Jay 3.62, 128 Laps (1st A Main win way to go Jay you took out the young guns driver )
2nd - Joey 2.06, -11 laps


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great report BoboO!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



...... BUT..... how is the crew-chief supposed to make magic??


(a massive turn 2 pile-up gathering up my A driver and his car is not something I can make go away) 

But I can make YOU go away!! LMAO!!!:dude::dude: .... just sayin'


All in good fun.... I do recall you picking up "humpty" how come you couldn't put "humpty" back together again.... ?? :tongue:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to see if we can get the pics up. There was plenti!!

We need to video the LLM & BRP's !!
We haven't had any video in a year!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Glad to see you guys still "trade'n paint" with the BRP's! Will the "Bus" be making any Ohio trips this year?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice new big track !!! ? is is the bus fixed yet


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

The plan is we will be making a trip but with out the bus. Cheaper to take the train.. We will be sure to let you all know when we will be coming.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We actually got it home a month ago...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

And it looks gorgeous!!

But with Diesel the way it is and winter weather to unpredictable we will opt the train again. As Tim said, it was MUCH cheaper. even with a hotel/rental car.

We have plans for the Gate either Feb 4, or Mar 3. Still not 100% on that and still no idea how many drivers will be coming with us? 
But as in the past... we plan on being there!!

1 thing.... I need to ask, we have 3 guaranteed young guns drivers that want to go. Will there be a "youth" class again?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> Glad to see you guys still "trade'n paint" with the BRP's! Will the "Bus" be making any Ohio trips this year?


We used almost 2 tanks to get out last time we came(approx. 300 gal.round trip), this year @ $4.05 a gal. we are talking $1,215.00 just in fuel. The costs just wont fly with the guy's. And I can't blame them when we did it last year for $120- round trip $70- lodging & $27- rental car. And no body had to drive!!(ME)
Plus we had a real good time on the train!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The soul train !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Want to see a Vid of the new track. Gonna start one myself in Greene County NY


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

See what we can do... we are actually waiting on a new tri-pod.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz>> Got message did not get home till late fig Your plowing so will try tonight or monday.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah.. no prob.

19 1/2 hrs. plowing ..... in OCTOBER!!!!!!!!!!:freak::freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz >> Order went out today :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Bud... it got here today sometime!!:thumbsup:
This is the first time in days I could get on.... this host is full of malicious trojans!!!!! (or so my comp. spyware is picking up anyway...???)

WTH is going on???? It seems never ending and daily since Hank sold?????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

He thought it was fixed guess not. I only come to this area and I have not got any warnings. I did get one when I went in the picture area ???


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Welp we have been having low car counts but the kits and parts have been flying out the door. We have some new drivers comming. The Young guns class is growing fast. This is the biggest class we have right now. The Losi Mini late models have grown as well. Now running two classes, Stock and Mod. The BRPs are still to this day blowing minds on durability. And By far the most fun for the money. The Brushless/lipo change 
has been very successful and proving to be a smart move. We did testing an found the brushed and brushless to be the same speed. That way any one with a brushed can run with no worries. BUD LOVE THESE CARs and cant wait to make the trip again to Ohio to run with you guys again..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay It's Trophy Day Race Results..

First thanks to everyone for coming out to race and Magz & Boss Lady.. nothing better than racing for some HARDWARE ... Well as usual the Young Guns did a Great Job and are rapidly outnumbering us Big Kids Congrats To All of Them.. 


BRP Stock Young Guns B Main

1st Derrick 4.437 115 Laps (For his first time Awesome Job ..mini magz might have some more competition)
2nd Ryan 4.188 -9 Laps
3rd Mikey F 2.125 -17 Laps
4th Will Jiggy 3.562 -35 Laps

BRP Stock Young Guns A Main

1st Mini Magz 4.250 127 Laps (when his car is setup right(jk) he's really getting Good)
2nd Joey 4.188 -14 Laps (keep it up Joey your right on Magz heels)
3rd Critter 3.250 -20 Laps (Christopher you really impressed me today with your Driving Way to Go)
4th Clay 2.187 -52 Laps (Clay your Dad will get your car winning again)

Awesome Job by all the Young Guns you kids make it Priceless

Losi Late Model Modified

1st Hambone 3.125 166 Laps (Tim had is A game all day he's still short)
2nd Bobo 3.125 -17 Laps (just note the lap time Hambone I'm coming for ya)
3rd Pat B 3.500 -69 Laps (Pat I know the feeling it' will get better.. I sure hope so)

BRP Stock A Main

1st Hambone 3.312 150 Laps (Tim is really going for the Cheese i think.. )
2nd Dylin 3.500 -13 Laps (Dylin was fun racing with you trading paint is always Fun)
3rd Bobo 3.312 -21 Laps (All I can say is family forum.. Hambone note lap time mine came on the 8th & 20th shear ice after that yours were on 15,18,23,24,33,44 & 45 )

Hope you all had FUN that is what it's all about... Thanks Drive Raceway..


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Man the Young guns class is our best class this year.. More proof that The BRP car is the way to go for the beginer or the expert racer. Can not beat the price, Durability and the FUN!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is the points standings as of today

Points Earned & Standings

10/29/11 11/5/11 11/12/11 11/26/11

BRP Stock 

Tim R 28 points 29 points 28 points 30 points
Tim H 30 points 29 points 30 points 0 points
Jay 0 points 25 points 24 points 26 points
BOBO 0 points 25 points 0 points 28 points
Pat B 26 points 0 points 0 points 0 points
Jim 0 points 0 points 26 points 0 points
Scott 0 points 0 points 0 points 0 points
Carl 0 points 0 points 0 points 0 points

Youth BRP Stock

Mike M 30 points 30 points 30 points 30 points
Chris M 24 points 25 points 24 points 22 points
Mike F 24 points 22 points 24 points 25 points
Ryan M 21 points 18 points 24 points 27 points
Clay P 24 points 28 points 28 points 0 points 
Joey R 27 points 25 points 0 points 26 points
Will D 0 points 22 points 0 points 0 points

Losi Stock Late model

Jay 0 points 30 points 30 points 0 points
Joey 0 points 28 points 0 points 0 points
Jim 0 points 0 points 28 points 0 points
Mini M 0 points 0 points 26 points 0 points
Pat B 0 points 0 points 0 points 0 points

Losi Mod Late Model

Tim R 0 points 30 points 30 points 30 points
BOBO 0 points 26 points 26 points 26 points
Tim H 0 points 28 points 28 points 0 points
Mini M 0 points 0 points 0 points 28 points
Jim 0 points 0 points 24 points 0 points
Pat B 0 points 0 points 0 points 0 points


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Been a fun year so far with all the changes working out fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

All of us at Drive Raceway would like to wish you all a Happy Holiday


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

Great night racin' under the black lights @ the 'Ledge last night. Somethin' different that was a blast..... Thanks Hambone & Magz for makin' it happen.

Highlight of the night: Flyin' Ryan, one of the Young Guns while racin': "I have no idea where my car is on the track......"

Happy New Year to all!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Points are update take a look there has been some changes. http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php?board=34.0


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Suckfish and Midget you guys alive??? Will we be seeing you anytime soon????


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Talked to them both this weekend...

DaCheese is working Sat's & snowmobiling up north when he can...

Bobo plans on attending the big ENDORO.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

going to get in touch with Mike for our OHIO motors. 

will keep ya posted.


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Hope the weather is Ok for Saturday. I want to stop by and check the racing out. See you guys, Daryl:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad ya stopped by Daryl, how many more 12th guy's did ya round up?

Hey... Ahh, got 1 question for ya..... ever put diesel in a nitro R/C truck??....:freak::freak:...

Was a fun day... Take care!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

This weekend:

*2500 Lap Endoro*


doors open @ 8am coffee -n- breakfast to order

registration @ 10am

qualifying @ 11am(3-lap individual qualifier)
(teams chosen right after completion of qualifying)

Endoro starts @ 12:00 noon

Lunch available- cook to order

- following DRIVE Raceway's BRP stock div. rules
$15.00 entry fee


_Going to be one heck of a day of racing!!!!_:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Yes it is true Mike, with the rising nitro costs I worked out a bio diesel conversion for my RC truck, patent pending. See you Tuesday night, I think someone will need help building something. Daryl


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

unfortunately Daryl, we wont be open.

The boys all felt it in their best interest to stay home and "entertain" their huney since it is Valentines & all .....

By any chance do you have a Madness set-up for the SK? I need a base-line to work with... it has been toooooo long!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOWELL said:


> Yes it is true Mike, with the rising nitro costs I worked out a bio diesel conversion for my RC truck, patent pending. See you Tuesday night, I think someone will need help building something. Daryl


That kid's a trip!!!!


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Mike,I will look for a Madness set up tonight, If you guys go up to Fast and Fun on Wed. Night let me know. Daryl


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay, Tim Heath , & Tim Roberts are,
I'm skipping this one..


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Do you have a rental car ready for me for Wed. or are you saving it for Madness? Daryl


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not running Madness, I was looking for a set-up for Fast-n-Fun and figured Madness to be closest to his track. No body seems to have any info. for Vernon? And wanted to get a base set-up in car B4 I went there. My car is basically ready.. need to bind Tx-Rx and program ESC. Check toe & put camber in. And then hope for the best......... ??:dude:
As for a rental, I have not totally decided if I'm going or staying? If I don't go, your welcome to my car.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

role-out will have to be done trackside... since I haven't gotten a identical answer yet!?:freak:


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Mike if you go Wed. to Fast and Fun I would go up with you guys and we can figure it out together. Sent you a pm mike


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

just go dont be a sissy


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOWELL said:


> Mike if you go Wed. to Fast and Fun I would go up with you guys and we can figure it out together. Sent you a pm mike


We are all going! Replied sent..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

midgetracer81 said:


> just go dont be a sissy


yeah cheese... just settle down... I'll be there!!:thumbsup:

was just having fun winding Hambone up!!! LOL!!


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> yeah cheese... just settle down... I'll be there!!:thumbsup:
> 
> was just having fun winding Hambone up!!! LOL!!


See Y'all tonight! JayBird


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

'da Cheese wuaz da man last night!!!!!!:thumbsup: MM wuz a winner too & da Hambone was trackin' 'em down 'fore he broke......:tongue:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gotta tell ya ... was DEF. BIG fun getting back behind the wheel of a SK!!:thumbsup:

I had a BLAST!!

I gotta do a bit more "homework" this week.. I can't rest yet , Hambone got way to close for comfort!! I like to see 2 acres of real estate between us NOT 2 inches!!! ....... just saying!!

Cheese- U never let us down!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Is there any club racing tonight in Oakdale? I can't seem to find Fast N Fun results anywhere but here. Sounds like everyone had a good time. Daryl


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

LOWELL said:


> Is there any club racing tonight in Oakdale? I can't seem to find Fast N Fun results anywhere but here. Sounds like everyone had a good time. Daryl


Had an excellent time - where were you???? JayBird


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Jay, it was bad planning on my part for transportation, wife worked late and company car can't go that far. I'll see you guys Thurs night?, Sat for sure. Daryl


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

LOWELL said:


> Jay, it was bad planning on my part for transportation, wife worked late and company car can't go that far. I'll see you guys Thurs night?, Sat for sure. Daryl


Too bad - ya missed a good night. Da boys ran well (at least 3 of the 4 did ....) Da cheese was fast for 1st time out - I'm predicting he'll be the 1st to get to 60. Me, I have the "Fun" part down pretty good; gotta work on the "Fast"....

See ya Saturday. J


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We'll be open today Daryl, after 5.
Come on down.
Tim is building you a car for the endoro Sat. so your in weather ya like it or not!! LOL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

whos ready for alot of laps waahooo!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

And a LOT of laps it was!!!!!!!:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*4th Place Team Smoke*













*3rd Place Team D*













*2nd Place Team Hambone's*













*1st Place Team Cheese*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

What we did was each Young Gun Driver ran 200 laps each, = 400
as soon as they were done the 1st adult driver must run 925 consecutive laps & when he completes that, the next & last driver of the team goes out & spools off another 925 laps. 
We had approx. 3-4 2C Lipo battery changes per adult.
A whole bunch of pinions wore out by like 700-800 laps.
Had a few king-pins loosen up from crashes but NO one broke!!!

2250 Laps(per team) and ALL were BRP V2M chassis!!!!!

The DRIVE guy's should be spokes persons for the durability of these kits!!


We have 1 more week of club racing then we are off to OHIO!!

See ya all soon!!:wave:


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Thank you to all the staff and racers for such a great day of racing. It is a great concept for an event. These cars are fun to drive and they are very durable, 900 laps, 2 battery changes and a pint of paragon. Anyone for 5000?:thumbsup:


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

All in all a really fun day!!!! Best part was seeing the excitement in the kids for completing their segment!!!! Found myself wanting to turn left the whole way home......that wouldn't have worked!!!!

Thanks to Mrs & Mr Boss Lady for all ya did to make this happen - it was a long day for y'all. Hope all the drivers had as much fun as I had!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

All had fun!!

See ya Wed. Jay... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Results and points updated


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

LOWELL said:


> Thank you to all the staff and racers for such a great day of racing. It is a great concept for an event. These cars are fun to drive and they are very durable, 900 laps, 2 battery changes and a pint of paragon. Anyone for 5000?:thumbsup:


Hope you come back Daryl Ill have a car thats together for you this time!!


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Sounds good Tim. Your General Lee car was wicked fast and on a rail in the early part of your 900 lap segment. I learned a great deal about these cars for next time. See you tonight or Wed. Daryl


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

points have been totaled check it out to see this year champs http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php?topic=562.0


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

*Great Season....*

Many thanks to Magz & The Boss Lady for a great season at Drive Raceway; already lookin' forward to next fall...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Getting the BRP bug.. Picked it up started working on it. I cant wait for the up coming season!!!!


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

ecoastrc said:


> Getting the BRP bug.. Picked it up started working on it. I cant wait for the up coming season!!!!


Mine was super sweet last night @ F&F; put the LTO chassis plate in & spent a few hours on the front end before running it last night. This week the task is on the back end & finding the speed to get it as sweet as the front end. Plus I'm a fan of the McAllister Martinsville body - just my plug for the coming season.....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I miss these days too bad the track is never to open again &#55357;&#56834;


----------

